# Coalburner



## Kenneth Morley (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi all, I am trying to put my life from before the mast to trimmer,fireman, greaser, can any one help with photos of a stokehole Thanks Kenneth.(Thumb)


----------



## Boaterman007 (Apr 13, 2011)

Sorry never been on a coal burner


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Kenneth,
Some pictures on Google (images) of stokeholds and black gangs.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

There have in the past been some good photo's on this Site although some people call them Boiler Room's rather than Stokehold's.


----------

